# Retro fitting marina 95 hood with tmc aquabar 500



## Lindy (6 Sep 2014)

Thought someone might be interested in this. 

Brackets supplied





Screwed in place




No problem with coverage!




I had thought there might be some light blocked by the old lights box in the hood but wasn't too worried as going to be low light tank with dimmer on bar. Couldn't see any dark spots...


----------



## Andy D (6 Sep 2014)

I've wondered for ages how these brackets worked! Now I know!


----------



## Lindy (6 Sep 2014)

Yeah, I thought they threaded on like the mms rail but decided to look at the instructions and well, they screw on.


----------



## mr. luke (6 Sep 2014)

I have this unit and also didnt know this 
I ended up supergluing the clear fittings to the inside ot the lid and flipping the sliding ends upside down lol.


----------



## Andy D (6 Sep 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Yeah, I thought they threaded on like the mms rail but decided to look at the instructions and well, they screw on.



No real man reads the instructions! 

To be fair I don't remember seeing any. I can't tell you how much this has been bugging me! So glad you posted this!


----------



## Lindy (6 Sep 2014)

Yeah, thats why most of you struggle with ikea furniture


----------



## Lindy (6 Sep 2014)

Glad it has helped somebody.


----------



## John S (9 Sep 2014)

Lindy, is there any increased heat on the outside of the hood?


----------



## Lindy (9 Sep 2014)

There is barely any warmth to the hood and the light has been on for 4 hrs. This tank is run at 28 degrees and the glass feels warmer than the hood.


----------



## John S (9 Sep 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> There is barely any warmth to the hood and the light has been on for 4 hrs. This tank is run at 28 degrees and the glass feels warmer than the hood.



Thanks Lindy. I'm looking to install one of these in a closed hood so it sounds like it might be OK.


----------



## kellyboy47 (28 Sep 2014)

Hi Lindy,

Did the brackets come with the aqua bar ?


----------



## Lindy (30 Sep 2014)

kellyboy47 said:


> Did the brackets come with the aqua bar ?


yes.


----------

